# Posthumous catalog now available through Escape Hatch Hobbies



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me sharing this here for styrene lovers who might be interested.

Posthumous Productions is the granddaddy of replacement parts makers. Great stuff, but a little more difficult to get your hands on because the company pretty much interacts entirely by mail or telephone.

Now, thanks to my new buddy John, owner of Posthumous, you can purchase the company's entire catalog through *Escape Hatch Hobbies*, for the same price you get direct from Posthumous. I'm working with my ever-patient webmaster to add the pieces to the Escape Hatch website. More than two dozen are listed already and more are coming.

Want a piece that isn't on the site already? Shoot me a message and let me know what you're looking for. If it's still being made, I can get it.

Thanks.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Would really like a Lon Chaney replacement head for the Polar Lights Phantom. Anybody?

Thanks

John


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Diceman did one if you can find it.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is a question and concern, what happens when you can't get Aurora kits anymore? I have a lot of these replacement heads, some time they are too spot on for the kits requiring a lot of conversion work, a challenge, but a good one.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

apls said:


> Here is a question and concern, what happens when you can't get Aurora kits anymore? I have a lot of these replacement heads, some time they are too spot on for the kits requiring a lot of conversion work, a challenge, but a good one.


I don't think we will run out of a supply of Aurora kits any time soon. Between Monogram and Revell reissues plus Atlantis and the many issued from Polar Lights there should be enough around for the many conversion pieces out there.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There should be replacement heads for Aurora's pre-monsters kit, when the likenesses got better. Kits such as The Knights, Confederate Raider, The Gold Knight, that are still around, all have unrealistic faces, cartoon like, I am considering using Sinbad for the face of the Confederate Raider.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

How about a Kirk Douglas head for the Spartacus/Gladiator if and when it gets reissued?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll put that on the to-do list.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck with those kits being reissued. There was a Kirk Douglass Spartacus kit once. Once again, you hit the bullseye with Chaney Phantom and Blackula. Invisible Man should be next, complete with hairpiece.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> Good luck with those kits being reissued. There was a Kirk Douglass Spartacus kit once....Invisible Man should be next, complete with hairpiece.


I happen to have a Spartacus kit on my workbench right now. It doesn't look a thing like Kirk Douglas; Aurora simply changed the labeling of their Gladiator kit. The company did release "The Viking" kit that, if it wasn't made as a direct tie-in to _The Vikings_ (1958), certainly resembled Mr. Douglas.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

apls said:


> Invisible Man should be next, complete with hairpiece.


Do you mean that you'd convert a kit to the Invisible Man? Which kit?

Posthumous Productions already offers a nice set converting Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde into the Invisible Man.

I made a big false start toward converting the Moebius Invisible Man into Herbert West, with severed head of Dr. Hill on the table. A solution for West's eyeglasses defeated me. I now suspect I dodged a bullet by not producing that one.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Todd P. said:


> Do you mean that you'd convert a kit to the Invisible Man? Which kit?


I presume the Moebius kit. When apls says "hairpiece", I'm guessing he's thinking of this version:







But what about a clear part cast in the likeness of Claude Rains (I owe somebody here an apology...)?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, the early scenes that takes place in Iping Pub, the welder goggles, the false nose, the hair piece. I was also taking about a "resin" kit of Kirk Douglass as Spartacus. I saw photos of it back in the early 2000s.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

apls said:


> I was also taking about a "resin" kit of Kirk Douglass as Spartacus. I saw photos of it back in the early 200's.


You're better informed than I am, apls! Maybe someone here can provide details about that kit -?


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

How about an accurate replacement head of Sean Connery for the Polar Light James Bond kit?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dazed said:


> How about an accurate replacement head of Sean Connery for the Polar Light James Bond kit?


Someone already does/did more than one. THey did Connery and Roger Moore and a new head for Odd Job


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Posthumous did those. We haven't added them to the site yet.


----------

